

Symbian Foundation web sites to shut down, closing open source project - bensummers
http://developer.symbian.org/wiki/Symbian_Foundation_web_sites_to_shut_down

======
pavlov
For an insight into what happens to Symbian now, here are the short notes from
the Symbian Foundation's last meeting:

[http://developer.symbian.org/wiki/2010-11-24_All_councils_wr...](http://developer.symbian.org/wiki/2010-11-24_All_councils_wrap-
up_call)

After Dec 17, the Symbian Foundation retains only a skeleton crew tasked with
shutting down operations.

\--

Nokia's representative made the following points about their plans for Symbian
going forward:

\- The Symbian platform remains business critical to Nokia and their estimate
of selling >50m S^3-based devices still holds

\- Nokia plan to develop the Symbian platform further

\- Nokia are looking at an alternate open and direct model for making the
platform available to the community in future. The aim is that the model "will
be no less open, free and flexible" than today's

------
rabble
Why are they doing distro via DVD's? That's kind of insane, why not just put a
symbian account on github, upload each project, and let what ever community
there is take over from there.

~~~
davidw
Nokia is a Big Company, and while there are people there who really get open
source, as an organization I've never got that impression about them.

~~~
deno
Well they didn't do that much software before. But just look at QT -- they're
managing open source project and they're doing it very well. Also they opened
it more. Now think what would happen if Oracle were to buy Trolltech.

~~~
Tuna-Fish
As far as I know, Qt is entirely being managed by the people who used to run
it before -- Nokia just bought them, gave them some new priorities (main
target is now smartphones), told them they don't have to make a profit anymore
and set them loose.

The major changes that happened at Qt (namely the LGPL release and dropping
copyright assignment) are a direct result of getting paid by Nokia to make
software instead of selling it.

------
toolate
I worked on some of those sites. Good riddance.

